# Framegröße per Link ändern



## soraxdesign (28. März 2005)

hallo,
ich hab ein kleines Ansatzproblem: Ich möchte gerne ein Frameset erstellen, welches oben eine Art Cruiser enthält (ala, wenn man von google.de auf eine Seite mit einem Bild weitergeleitet wird und oben Infos von Google zu dem Bild stehen und unten die eigentliche Zielseite geladen wird). Die Unterteilung stellt an sich kein Problem dar. Jedoch möchte ich in dem oberen Frame einen Link haben, welcher Zusatzinfos einblenden kann. Dafür müsste aber der Frame oben von einer Höhe von bsp. 30Pixel auf 100Pixel vergrößert werden. Dass das ohne einen Reload der gesamten Seite nicht geht, kann ich mir denken . JEdoch wollte ich fragen, ob ich das ganze auch mit herkömmlichen Html-Befehlen bzw. einem Javascript lösen kann. Desweiteren muss ja die Adresse des unteren Frames während dieses "Wechsels" gespeichert werden (dachte da an PHP).

Idee zur Umsetzung? Ansatzpunkte wären mir ausreichend. Dachte mit der Speicherung vll. an Sessions in PHP.


----------



## Quaese (28. März 2005)

Hi,

da gab es kürzlich erst einen Thread mit Lösungsansatz von @Sven Mintel. Es ging darum, 
die Spaltengrösse eines Framesets zu ändern. Sollte nicht allzu schwierig sein, das ganze 
für Zeilen zu modifizieren. Den Thread findest du hier.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## soraxdesign (28. März 2005)

Danke Dir, denke das hilft mir weiter.


----------

